# 01044 Control Module Incorrectly Coded



## resintint (Dec 15, 2007)

Newbie here so please bare with me.I have an 02' Eurovan GLS.
The ABS and ESP light is stuck on as well as the blinking Brake light in instrument panel.
The van has had no problems at all, routinely maintained by an independent
(non vw mechanic). He got the code 01044-"control module incorrectly coded"
and has suggested taking it to the VW dealer. Can you guys tell me
what to expect, just so I won't go in there completely blind.
THANKS very much!
Resintint


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 01044 Control Module Incorrectly Coded (resintint)*

Since you non-vw-mechanic was able to read the code he might also be able to perform all the necessary work to fix it. All he needs to do is to recode the ABS/ESP properly and to align the steering angle sensor. This by itself isn't very hard to do but you have have the appropriate values and this is where it gets a little fuzzy but not impossible.
However I can't give you straight forward details without knowing more about the car. If your mechanic is a customer of ours the easiest way would be to have him contact us...


----------



## resintint (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: 01044 Control Module Incorrectly Coded (Theresias)*

THANKS Theresias!, let me tell them about this new info.
Sorry all new to this... But I should ask him if he is a customer of
Ross Tech right? If not can you recommend any good independent
mechs in the Los Angeles area who might be customers of yours?
THANKS VERY MUCH!
resintint


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 01044 Control Module Incorrectly Coded (resintint)*

There are 2 ways to deal with this, he can get the factory repair manual for that car and it has all the necessary details. This is either available as CD/DVD or online subscription based.
FAQ 1.13 Is there anything else I need to make full use of VAG-COM?
The other way if he is a customer, just give us a call when he has the car in the shop and is ready to perform all necessary steps - we will guide him through then.
http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html


----------



## blackicevw (Nov 10, 2011)

*abs esp faul cod*

i have an audi a4 2002 alt engine cod i changed the all abs unit with a used one but its not saving the new cod and i`m havein 2 faults 01044 control module incorrecty coded and the second one is 00778 steering angle sensor g85 66-10 not matched -intermittent any one can help


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

resintint said:


> Newbie here so please bare with me.I have an 02' Eurovan GLS.
> The ABS and ESP light is stuck on as well as the blinking Brake light in instrument panel.
> The van has had no problems at all, routinely maintained by an independent
> (non vw mechanic). He got the code 01044-"control module incorrectly coded"
> ...





Theresias said:


> All he needs to do is to recode the ABS/ESP properly and to align the steering angle sensor.


This usually happened when your steering angle sensor goes bad. I just had one Eurovan with same problem. , and the coding is very tricky .
Steering angle sensor needs to checked.
This sensor is way to expensive.


----------

